# samsung blackjack freezes



## eviltonus (Apr 19, 2008)

whenever i try ti change ringtones from the settings menu, assign personal ringtone from contacts or anything that has to do with the change sounds menu, my phone hangs. I then can either remove the battery and restart or press the disconnect button to lock the device. i can then unlock it and it returns to the home screen but now the device is slow and unresponsive. i have already confirmed from the samesung web page that i have the current software. any help would be appriciated

thanks


----------

